# b&m crap



## nova (Aug 20, 2005)

i have a b&m shifter it is rubbing on the floor pan is any one else haveing this problem when you romp on the car it vibrate like hell please reply


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

nova said:


> i have a b&m shifter it is rubbing on the floor pan is any one else haveing this problem when you romp on the car it vibrate like hell please reply


Yeah, that's what it does...especially when accelerating in a left turn. Some people cut away parts of the sheetmetal for clearance. No way _I_ would do that, but there you go. 

That part doesn't bother me...it's the way it keeps coming loose:

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=6486


----------

